# What would be the best job for you based on your personality type?



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I ran into this article about the top 5 best jobs suited for you based on your own personality type. I'm not sure about it's accuracy and reliability but it's worth a shot. There are 16 Myer-Briggs personality types. Search in google a reliable test to know your own personality and then come back here and look at the jobs recommended for you. One of the biggest regrets and the worst regrets that I have ever made is choosing a college degree that does not fit my own personality type. I chose it to be more extroverted and "normal" and the plan backfired rendering me jobless and useless.










I have an ISTJ personality type (Introverted, Sensing, Thinking, Judging). I read about the jobs recommended for me and all of them really fit me especially being a web development engineer. I'm not sure about being a government employee though because it seems vague. Computer programmer/Software Developer are similar although they are recommended for other similar personality types (INTP & ISTJ).

What job would you want based on this picture?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I think i'm an INFJ


----------



## FBJ (Aug 1, 2014)

Accounting would be the best job for me since it requires no public speaking


Job I have no is speaking in front of people


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I really don't think I'd be even halfway decent at anything in the INTJ category.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm an INFP & being a writer or a graphic designer sounds good to me.


----------



## Strider579 (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't really be pigeon holed into any of those categories, except for "introvert".
I guess the world should be my oyster, except in most of the western world, anyone who is not an extrovert, is not trusted or considered remotely intelligent.


----------



## Masmith22 (Sep 6, 2014)

My current job is a Planing specialist which would come under the catergory ENTJ but I would disagree with saying these traits would make you a natural leader. I have to be logical, analytical and stategic but leardership is its own skill. My SA would prevent me from being able to lead anyone.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

All those jobs require working with lots of people and great communication skills.

I don't have a prayer with any of them.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably be a few more dead folks in the world if I were to find employment as a pilot or emergency room physician.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> All those jobs require working with lots of people and great communication skills.
> 
> I don't have a prayer with any of them.


Not true. There are plenty of people who have these jobs and do ok but dont have great communication skills. But you do have to socialize to some extent at these jobs


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm an ISTJ too, same as you OP. Seems pretty accurate, at least for me. Most of the jobs listed under ISTJ are jobs I'm interested in while I'm not at all interested in the other jobs from the other categories


----------



## escapistmind (Sep 7, 2014)

INTJ and I am a software developer so I guess I choose right at some point, and I really do feel it is a job that suits me.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

IllmaticJJ said:


> Not true. There are plenty of people who have these jobs and do ok


Not me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Investment banker
Financial advisor
Software developer
Economist
Executive


Except that I hate everything these people stand for...but on the other hand I hate working in healthcare. Hmm, perhaps I'm meant to be in a soulless, money-driven field. 

When I was in highschool, I identified more with INFJ, so I guess it makes sense I ended up in healthcare. But I have evolved since then to being more INTJ.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hehe, I'm an ISTP and the top of the list is my profession (well, engineering, not sure why they confined it to civil), so I am content with my decision!


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Hehe, I'm an ISTP and the top of the list is my profession (well, engineering, not sure why they confined it to civil), so I am content with my decision!





escapistmind said:


> INTJ and I am a software developer so I guess I choose right at some point, and I really do feel it is a job that suits me.


You people don't know how lucky you are in picking the right career. I picked the wrong career since I wasn't fortunate enough to come across this type of article and now my career prospects is very gloomy. Imagine what your life would be if you picked a college major/career that is way out of your personality type. I am a perfect example of this.



IllmaticJJ said:


> I'm an ISTJ too, same as you OP. Seems pretty accurate, at least for me. Most of the jobs listed under ISTJ are jobs I'm interested in while I'm not at all interested in the other jobs from the other categories


What college major are you studying right now?



diamondheart89 said:


> Investment banker
> Financial advisor
> Software developer
> Economist
> ...


What is your career right now?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why is it too late to begin studying a major in an area you would be better suited to and enjoy? I went to uni with people in their 40s who were starting new career paths.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

ISTJ for me!!!


----------



## KimPat (Jun 24, 2014)

INFP, and I actually am a video editor. So I guess I chose pretty good.


----------

